# 8 lovely boys and girls available MD/DC/VA area



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

4-5 weeks old, beautiful, healthy and super friendly. 5 girls, and 3 boys. Ready to go to new homes now!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Where?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> Where?


Maryland, west of DC by about an hour.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Ahh, Thank you


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats4All said:


> Ahh, Thank you


I would LOVE for you to have some of these babies, you are an awesome owner 😊


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I wish. Whenever someone posts about babies, I always try to see how far they are. Sadly, you are 42 hours 😬


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh man... distance distance distance. And they are so beautiful!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I so wish there was such a thing as “ Beam Me Up Ratty”😕 Then we could all share them out and give them great homes


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I wish I could ship two to my friends here, then I'd know they would get the most awesome homes and family they could hope for!!! When we do 'free roam', I lay on the bed with their house and toys and my rat robe, and they mob me...I mean really mob me, in my hair, my face, under the robe, playing and scampering and having so much fun. They are the best babies I have had to date!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> I so wish there was such a thing as “ Beam Me Up Ratty”😕 Then we could all share them out and give them great homes


If only...


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

SonicRat said:


> I so wish there was such a thing as “ Beam Me Up Ratty”😕 Then we could all share them out and give them great homes


Can we get someone on that? It needs to exist.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a potential adopter who wants two girls! Maybe this weekend 🤞


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Nope, weekend after. The rescue wants them to be closer to 7-8 weeks old before they go. They are almost 5 weeks now. 

...and another rescued female had a litter this morning. More babies...
...and the other female who was supposed to get emergency spay...too late. Another litter coming soon.
I can't handle any more right now. We are swamped with babies lol.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

😳More babies!? amazing work your doing raising all those rats


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

SonicRat said:


> 😳More babies!? amazing work your doing raising all those rats


Thanks, we got another foster just recently, she has the two mommas giving birth now. So far the first mom and litter are doing okay, she's caring for them and feeding them well. If needed, Fawn would foster more pinkies so we don't lose any more babies. I just need to wean some more of these guys to make room at the buffet 

Our newest foster is the one who adopted my three pasta boys, Linguini, Fettucine and Alfredo. They were my second set of fosters over a year ago. She loves them so much she wants to a foster, so heck yeah!! Join the Club!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Great news! We have two adopters for all 5 golden girls!! And hopefully a single adopter for the 3 golden boys!! Happening this Saturday, just in time for me to separate the current mixed litter and get ready for the next one.

Wheew!!!!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

So glad you have found homes for them,and what lucky people to have such beautiful well brought up little rattos💕🐁


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, beautiful and gentle! I will have to let the adopters know to beware the little mouth dwellers...those girls will climb right inside your mouth in a NY minute lol.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Update...The three boys, Whiskey, Tango and Foxtrot have been adopted!!! Off you go boys, have a great life with your new loving family 😊 🥰


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I will miss them. They are beautiful, friendly and curious boys, and big!! They weigh around 235 grams, which is HUGE for 7-week-old babies! Gonna be some chonky bois for sure. Maybe too many fun things to eat lol. Every morning they get peas and cream of wheat, and to munch they have their kibble and some dry cereal. Too much me thinks?


----------

